# Samsung: TV Capacitor Settlement



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

A proposed Settlement has been reached in a class action lawsuit involving certain Samsung televisions. In cooperation with the District Court of Oklahoma County, Samsung Electronics America, Inc. is offering a settlement for certain Samsung-branded televisions manufactured prior to December 31, 2008. You may be entitled to receive the benefits of this proposed Class Action Settlement if you purchased, acquired or otherwise owned any of the following Samsung-branded televisions, and the television is experiencing or has experienced the "Covered TV Symptom(s)" as described in the proposed Settlement. The class action lawsuit alleges a defect that may cause the television to experience symptoms such as not turning on, experiencing a delay in turning on, making a clicking sound, cycling on and off, or other similar problems. Samsung denies the allegations in the lawsuit, but has agreed to settle the lawsuit to avoid the costs and uncertainty of continued litigation.

See http://www.samsung.com/us/capacitorsettlement/


----------

